

A 16 year old on why blogs and websites may lead to a narrower world view - bookmadgirl
http://mmoorejones.com/2011/05/11/why-the-internet-may-lead-to-a-narrower-world-view/

======
ajpatel
His assumption that people read the whole newspaper just because they paid all
of 50 cents or whatever for it is such a huge leap...the whole post is
predicated on that being true and it's actually not...

Besides that, he has a point - reading only things that you agree with leads
to narrow-mindedness, but it's not something that's new to the Internet era.
It's been around for quite some time...ref: religion.

------
dalke
In Brin's 1990 novel "Earth" a character had her news reader (blog reader,
twitter client, or whatever else the future calls it) specially configured to
include random articles, in order to reduce this sort of bias error.

~~~
wccrawford
If I didn't already end up with random other junk on my normal feeds, that
would be a really good idea. The major events all somehow make it into my
feeds and streams, though... Even here on HN people post a lot of articles
that don't fit the site's theme... And many get voted up despite being a
complete violation of the rules.

Sometimes, I'm thankful... Most times I'm not.

